# How long should plants survive in the mail?



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

The plants you listed should be ok when they get to you. They will probably be pretty pale, may have a few dead leaves and will need a week or two to recover but you shouldn't loose any. As long as the stems are alive the plants will grow.

Some plants like elatine and stargrass are more sensitive and would probably have mostly died off, but your plants are pretty robust as plants go. 

Generally the more water/dampness plants are shipped in the worse condition they will arrive in. Its best to send plants with 0 water in a ziplock bag that has been deflated and sealed. This way the water won't sit on the plants and rot/freeze them and they won't dry out. Damp paper towels are bad for plants.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I've had shipments make it to Washington State from my location in three days and sent to Alabama take five because more distance equals a flight most of the time with priority shipping.
Post office lost 1/2 my first RAOK shipments in Gainsville too. Four members never received the first shipment. The worlds not perfect.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

wkndracer said:


> I've had shipments make it to Washington State from my location in three days and sent to Alabama take five because more distance equals a flight most of the time with priority shipping.
> Post office lost 1/2 my first RAOK shipments in Gainsville too. Four members never received the first shipment. The worlds not perfect.


Indeed. I've had packages go across the country in three days while it took a week for one to go across the state! I had one package a few months ago apparently get lost in shipping (It went UPS I think), get all the way to my state, then sit on a truck for a few days, then go back to another state, and then go several other out of the way places before getting to me. I'm glad nothing was alive in that one! 

It's good to know they will probably make it. I've been anxious about getting these plants to get my tank looking good again.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Question has been answered. Please contact your seller if you have further questions about the shipment. Thanks.


----------

